# Reputable Breeders for Maltese in Ireland?



## kt9125 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi all

I've been reading the articles and tips about breeders and I'm just going round in circles - The IKC, Pedigreedogs, etc. I'm looking for Maltese breeders in Ireland but no luck  can anyone help? 

Thanks if you can, its just ridiculous that information which should be easy to find isn't!

:ThankYou:


----------



## woodele (Apr 19, 2008)

Only as a hint you may have a look at searching for a prefix
Click on 'active' and choose 'Ireland' from the list


----------

